# Accèder aux données stockées sur mon NAS depuis internet



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2010)

Hello,

J'ai un NAS branché sur ma time capsule en ethernet, j'aimerai accéder à ses données quand je suis en deplacement via internet ( je suis abonné mobile me ), je sais qu'on peut le faire avec un disque dur branché en usb, mais qu'en est il pour un NAS branché en ethernet ???

Merci 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h44 ----------

Le NAS est un ready NAS DUO, ma time capsule est branchée en direct sur ma freebox, c'est la time capsule qui fait office de routeur...


----------



## PA5CAL (22 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour

Ça peut aussi marcher.

Ce qu'il faut, c'est désigner le NAS comme étant le destinataire des requêtes entrantes au niveau du modem-routeur ADSL (i.e. la box). Son adresse IP doit être indiquée dans le paramètre DMZ ("zone démilitarisée").

Si un pare-feu est utilisé sur le modem-routeur, il doit également être configuré de manière à autoriser l'accès.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2010)

Merci PASCAL, mais sais tu plus précisemennt comment procéder ???

Merci


----------



## PA5CAL (22 Janvier 2010)

Pour la Freebox, voici une image qui illustre où il faut intervenir :


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2010)

L'adresse ip de mon NAS est 10.0.1.2, comment la rentrer dans ce menu si on ne peut que rentrer des adresses sous la forme 192.168.0.X ?

Je rappelle que c'est ma Time Capsule qui fait office de routeur...


----------



## PA5CAL (22 Janvier 2010)

Pour l'accès à Internet, c'est la Freebox qui fait office de routeur.

Si la Time Capsule fait office de routeur pour un second réseau local, alors il faut que :
- l'adresse IP du NAS soit en DMZ au niveau de la Time Capsule,
- l'adresse IP de la Time Capsule soit en DMZ au niveau de la Freebox.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2010)

Sauf que sur l'interface de free, tu ne peux mettre pour le DMZ qu'une adresse 192.168.0.XXX ...

Faut il que je réactive le DHCP de ma freebox ? Ca ne va pas me bazarder ma connection ?


----------



## tsss (9 Février 2010)

E-Play a dit:


> Sauf que sur l'interface de free, tu ne peux mettre pour le DMZ qu'une adresse 192.168.0.XXX ...
> 
> Faut il que je réactive le DHCP de ma freebox ? Ca ne va pas me bazarder ma connection ?



Et ? quelle est l'adresse de ta Time Capsule ?

Si le mode routeur (et le dhcp) est activé sur ta freebox, elle doit attribuer une adresse à ta Time Capsule du style : 192.168.1.XXX ou 192.168.0.XXX suivant les paramètrage de la bobox !


----------



## PA5CAL (9 Février 2010)

E-Play a dit:


> Sauf que sur l'interface de free, tu ne peux mettre pour le DMZ qu'une adresse 192.168.0.XXX ...


Je ne vois pas le problème... Puisque la Time Capsule sert de routeur, j'imagine que son adresse IP WAN (celle du port Ethernet relié à la Freebox) fait déjà partie du sous-réseau 192.168.x.y .

Le sous-réseau 10.0.1.x ne doit concerner quant-à-lui que les appareils branchés sur son LAN (c'est-à-dire sur autres ports Ethernet ou via le Wifi).


----------



## tsss (9 Février 2010)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Je ne vois pas le problème... Puisque la *Time Capsule sert de routeur*, j'imagine que son adresse IP WAN (celle du port Ethernet relié à la Freebox) fait déjà partie du sous-réseau 192.168.x.y .



Si la Time Capsule fait office de routeur, autant désactiver le mode routeur de la freebox, ainsi la time capsule aura l'adresse ip wan et elle délivrera des ip locales pour les ordis et les périphériques du réseau via son dhcp (par défaut ip en 10.0.1.XXX (mais cela se configure).


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2010)

Le mode routeur de la freebox est désactive.
Le mise routeur de la Time capsule est active.

L'adresse ip de ma Time capsule est de la forme 10.0.0.X, celle de mon NAS aussi...

C que je ne comprends pas c'est que dans linterface free lip DMZ doit obligatoirement être de la forme 192.168.0.X ...

Puis je accéder a mon NAS sans modifier cette config ? Car la Time capsule est un infiniment meilleur routeur que la freebox !!!


----------



## tsss (9 Février 2010)

E-Play a dit:


> Le mode routeur de la freebox est désactive.
> Le mise routeur de la Time capsule est active.
> 
> L'adresse ip de ma Time capsule est de la forme 10.0.0.X, celle de mon NAS aussi...
> ...



Tu n'utilises pas la fonction routeur de ta freebox donc oublie l'interface freebox, elle ne sert a rien !
Toute la config doit ce faire via l'interface de l'utilitaire airport > Time Capsule

Comment veux-tu accéder a ton disque nas ? via ftp si oui aucun besoin d'activer la fonction DMZ, juste la les redirection de port


----------



## PA5CAL (9 Février 2010)

E-Play a dit:


> C que je ne comprends pas c'est que dans linterface free lip DMZ doit obligatoirement être de la forme 192.168.0.X ...
> 
> Puis je accéder a mon NAS sans modifier cette config ? Car la Time capsule est un infiniment meilleur routeur que la freebox !!!


La Freebox n'est pas un simple routeur, c'est surtout et avant tout un modem ADSL. On ne peut donc pas s'en passer.

Je pense qu'il est important que tu comprennes que la Freebox et la Time Capsule réalisent chacune deux fonctions principales :
- la première est l'organisation et le contrôle du trafic sur le réseau intérieur (LAN/WLAN),
- la seconde est la mise en relation entre deux réseaux physiques distincts, l'un étant considéré comme extérieur (WAN) et l'autre comme intérieur (LAN/WLAN, i.e. réseau local câblé ou sans fil).
Ce second point implique que la Freebox et la Time Capsule possèdent chacune deux adresses IP distinctes, l'une pour leur réseau intérieur, et l'autre pour leur réseau extérieur.

Au niveau de la Freebox :
- le WAN est Internet, ou plus exactement la part correspondant au réseau du fournisseur d'accès Free. De ce côté-ci, l'adresse IP de la Freebox est du type 82.x.y.z (avec x compris entre 224 et 255, il me semble), et est assignée par Free. C'est cette valeur qu'un visiteur extérieur doit utiliser pour atteindre le réseau intérieur, et notamment le NAS ;
- le réseau local (LAN/WLAN) correspond à des adresses du type 192.168.x.y . Sur ce réseau, tous les adaptateurs qui communiquent entre eux ou avec Internet doivent être configurés avec ce type d'adresse, y compris l'adaptateur de ce côté-ci de la Freebox.

Au niveau de la Time Capsule, la situation est équivalente :
- le WAN de la Time Capsule est le réseau local LAN de la Freebox. De ce côté, l'adresse IP de la Time Capsule est donc nécessairement du type 192.168.x.y , afin de pouvoir accéder à Internet en communiquant avec la Freebox ;
- le réseau local, sur lequel fonctionne le NAS, correspond à des adresses du type 10.0.x.y .


Pour atteindre le NAS depuis l'extérieur, il faut donc :
- paramétrer la Freebox pour que sa DMZ corresponde à l'adresse extérieure de la Time Capsule (de type 192.168.x.y),
- paramétrer la Time Capsule pour que sa DMZ corresponde à l'adresse du NAS (de type 10.0.x.y),
- accéder au NAS depuis Internet en utilisant l'adresse extérieure de la Freebox (82.x.y.z).


----------



## tsss (9 Février 2010)

La freebox est effectivement un modem, on ne s'en passera donc pas.

PA5CAL, ton explication est tt à fait juste mais, je pense que l'on peut économiser un paramètrage :

- désactiver la fonction routeur de la freebox;
- connexion via éthernet de la Time Capsule sur la freebox (elle propage l'ip wan au premier connecté à elle);
- la Time Capsule récupère l'adresse ip wan (82.XXX.XXX.XXX);
- le reste de la configuration ce fait via l'utilitaire airport, dhcp, dmz, mappage de port, etc ....

Cela fonctionne ainsi chez moi, tout comme le paramètrage que PA5CAL conseille que j'ai testé puis abandonné à l'achat de ma Time Capsule (il y a quelques semaines), ce paramètrage est peut-être plus sécurisé, puisque 2 plage d'adresse ip locale (une en 192.168.X.XXX, l'autre en 10.0.1.XXX).


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2010)

Ya un truc que je comprends pas, regardez ces 2 captures d'écrans :

http://www.djeplay.com/TIMECAPSULE

Pourquoi ces 2 adresses sont elles différentes ???

On va y arriver... Merci encore !!!!


----------



## tsss (9 Février 2010)

E-Play a dit:


> Ya un truc que je comprends pas, regardez ces 2 captures d'écrans :
> 
> http://www.djeplay.com/TIMECAPSULE
> 
> ...



ok,

Donc sur ta première capture, c'est l'adresse ip de ta Time Capsule (10.0.1.1), soit l'adresse de la passerelle, c'est elle qui permet aux ordis du réseau d'accéder à internet. 
Si tu regarde les options avancées de ta carte airport (sur ton mac), tu verras que cette ip est renseignée comme passerelle.

Sur la seconde capture, c'est ton ip wan, l'adresse ip "publique", celle qui t'identifie sur la toile !

Tu n'as pas répondu, comment souhaites-tu accéder à ton disque NAS, via ftp ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2010)

Honnêtement ca m'est égal, tant que ca marche


----------



## tsss (9 Février 2010)

E-Play a dit:


> Honnêtement ca m'est égal, tant que ca marche



Il te faut connaitre l'ip de ton disque NAS (10.0.1.XXX), savoir si il accepte les connexion ftp (généralement oui) et tu pourras paramètrer ta Time Capsule comme sur la capture ce dessous :

- Utilitaire Airport
- config manuelle
- onglet avancé
- Mappage de port
- *+*



ps: pour des raisons de sécurité je te recommande de veiller à mettre un mot de passe costaud sur ton NAS (avec des chiffres, des lettres, des @# - s'il le nas te le permet). Le fait d'ouvrir le port 21 (ftp) vers ton nas est une porte de ouverte, que scan souvent les pseudos newbies hackers  donc un bon mot de passe bien chiadé 

Sinon, une fois que tout fonctionne, si tu veux sécurisé un peu plus le truc on peu rediriger les ports 

dire que de l'extérieur tu va te connecter à ton ip wan sur le port 11560, tu aura dit à ta Time Capsule que quand on toc à la porte sur le port 11560 elle redirige vers l'ip du NAS sur le port 21 . on verra après hein


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2010)

Ok.... Esuite ???


----------



## tsss (9 Février 2010)

Bha ensuite, une fois la Time Capsule paramètrée, tu peux tester avec un client ftp comme cyberduck en entrant l'adresse ip wan et le port que tu as paramètré (par défaut 21).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h56 ----------




E-Play a dit:


> Ok.... Esuite ???



Ça fonctionne ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2010)

Après test... Ca ne fonctionne pas... 

Je suis au taff mais je vous enverrai des copies d'écran de ce que j'ai fais pour voir si vous décelez quelque chose !

Merci encore de m'aider


----------



## tsss (11 Février 2010)

Quelques vérif' et test !

1 - tu es certain d'avoir bien entré ton adresse ip wan dans ton client ftp (cyberduck), cad. l'ip commençant par 88.XXX.XXX.XXX ?

2 - via le terminal, si tu lances la commande suivante : 
ping 88.XXX.XXX.XXX
quelle réponse as tu ? (les XXX sont a remplacer par ton adresse ip wan)

3 - de retour chez toi, essaie de te connecter en ftp sur ton NAS via son adresse ip locale (10.0.1.XXX)

c'est tout pour le moment !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2010)

V voir ca ce soir


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2010)

Le ping ca me donne des lignes comme ca :

64 bytes from 88.XXX.XXX.XX: icmp_seq=56 ttl=255 time=0.807 ms
64 bytes from 88.XXX.XXX.XX: icmp_seq=57 ttl=255 time=4.016 ms
64 bytes from 88.XXX.XXX.XX: icmp_seq=58 ttl=255 time=3.983 ms
64 bytes from 88.XXX.XXX.XX: icmp_seq=59 ttl=255 time=3.999 ms
64 bytes from 88.XXX.XXX.XX: icmp_seq=60 ttl=255 time=3.968 ms
64 bytes from 88.XXX.XXX.XX: icmp_seq=61 ttl=255 time=3.965 ms

Et en local ca fonctionne pas :-(


----------



## tsss (14 Février 2010)

E-Play a dit:


> ..
> Et en local ca fonctionne pas :-(



quoi donc ?

De chez toi, peux-tu faire te connecter en ftp sur ton nas (via cyberduck), en essayant avec l'adresse ip local de ton nas (10.0.1.XXX), puis avec ton ip wan (88.XXX.XXX.XXX).
Si ni l'un ni l'autre ne fonctionne c'est que tu dois activer le service "ftp" via l'interface de gestion de ton nas.

En tous cas, tu a bien ouvert le port ftp sur ta Time Capsule :

_Port Scan a démarré

Port Scanning host: 88.XXX.XXX.XXX _ *< ton ip*
_
	 Open TCP Port: 	21     		ftp
Port Scan a terminé_

*Une fois encore, je te déconseille d'afficher ton adresse ip en public *


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2010)

J'ai activé le mode FTP, mais ca ne fonctionne ni avec l'adresse 88.XXX.XXX.XX ni en local avec 10.X.X.X...


----------



## tsss (14 Février 2010)

E-Play a dit:


> J'ai activé le mode FTP, mais ca ne fonctionne ni avec l'adresse 88.XXX.XXX.XX ni en local avec 10.X.X.X...



Aucune raison que cela ne fonctionne pas (au moins en local), peut-être que tu dois redémarrer ton nas pour que le service ftp soit correctement lancé.
Lors de l'activation il a du te demander un nom d'utilisateur, un mot de passe, peut-être même un port de connexion par défaut le 21, tous c'est bien passé ainsi ?
Quand tu dis que ça ne fonctionne pas, quel message d'erreur as-tu en retour ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2010)

Je teste le redemarrage... Mais filezilla ne se connecte pas...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h28 ----------

Hmmmm ca marche en local, mais pas en 88.XXX.XXX.XXX...


----------



## tsss (15 Février 2010)

E-Play a dit:


> Je teste le redemarrage... Mais filezilla ne se connecte pas...
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h28 ----------
> 
> Hmmmm ca marche en local, mais pas en 88.XXX.XXX.XXX...



Bon, on est en bon chemin !

As-tu bien entré l'adresse ip local (10.0.1.XXX) de ton nas dans le paramètrage de ton NAS dans l'interface de la Time Capsule :


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2010)

Oui, c'est le premier truc que j'ai vérifie, l'adresse renseignée est correcte !!!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2010)

Coucou me revoilou....

J'ai du modifier ma config réseau pour diverses raisons : mon NAS est maintenant branché direct en ethernet sur ma freebox avec l'adresse 192.168.0.12, j'ai rentré cette adresse dans la case DMZ de la config freebox et j'arrive pas à me connecter sur mon nas... 

Ca marche en local, pas en WEB...


----------



## tsss (9 Mars 2010)

Hey !

Bha, il te faut rediriger le port ftp (21) sur ta freebox vers ton nas !

TCP 21 > 192.168.0.12


----------



## ZOIZ (25 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour PA5CAL, Tsss et vous tous.

Jai un peu regardé dans les sujets, mais je nai pas encore trouvé la réponse exacte à mon cas de figure. Voilà, mon problème : jai une time capsule pour internet (et une deuxième qui sert uniquement de sauvegarde), un abonnement Mobile me et 2 imac + 2 book. Tout ce petit monde marche parfaitement bien en réseau. Jusque là pas de problème. Mais je narrive pas à accéder à ma time capsule de lextérieur, malgré tout ce que jai essayé. Il y a à priori un conflit dans la distribution de plages dadresse IP  mais avant cela la question est la suivante : est-ce que je dois obligatoirement passer par mon ordi et donc accès à mon Mac pour accéder ensuite à la TC, ou, puis-je le faire directement de lextérieur sans que le Mac soit obligatoirement allumé et dans ce cas, quest-ce qui est le mieux : afp, ssh,  ?

Merci infiniment pour votre aide pour ce problème qui me rend dingue depuis un moment.


----------



## PA5CAL (25 Janvier 2011)

On peut effectivement accéder directement à la TC depuis l'extérieur sans que cela nécessite qu'un ordinateur soit allumé sur le réseau local.

Lorsque la box assure le routage sur le réseau local, l'adresse IP (LAN) de la TC doit être utilisée comme DMZ sur la box, et l'adresse IP WAN de la box doit être utilisée pour l'accès à la TC depuis l'extérieur.

Il est conseillé d'attribuer une IP fixe à la TC.

Pour accéder à la TC au travers d'AFP, il faut ouvrir le port 548 sur le pare-feu de la box s'il est activé.


----------



## ZOIZ (25 Janvier 2011)

Merci PA5CAL pour ta réponse.  Je vais donc procéder selon vos conseils. Mais, voilà, si moi j'ai la main sur ma TC, ce n'est pas le cas de la box de mon fournisseur d'accès (Alsatis) qui fait lui même les modifs. Je lui ai demandé une modif DMZ, c'est à dire de faire pointer la box Alsatis vers l'IP de ma TC. Il m'a dit l'avoir fait. Je n'ai aucun moyen de vérifier pour l'instant. Je suis censé le croire à priori. Mais en ce qui concerne ma TC, je dispose bien de l'adresse IP de la box Alsatis qui m'a été fournie, mais comment et surtout où dans ma TC je l'attribue pour la faire pointer vers la box, sachant qu'actuellement ma TC est configurée par défaut en mode pont ?

Merci pour ton aide


----------



## PA5CAL (25 Janvier 2011)

Pour accéder aux fichiers depuis l'extérieur, il est nécessaire que la box pointe vers la fonction serveur de la TC, mais il n'y a pas de réciproque. En effet, dans cette configuration, le serveur de fichiers se contente de recevoir des requêtes, et il n'est pas prévu qu'il communique avec l'extérieur de sa propre initiative.


----------



## ZOIZ (25 Janvier 2011)

Excuse moi, j'ai eu une coupure d'internet (fréquentes par ici). Alors si j'ai bien compris je ne peux rien faire en mode pont ? Mais si je paramètre la TC avec partage d'une IP publique ? Ce sera possible de la faire communiquer vers l'extérieur alors ?

Autre possibilité, vous me direz si mon raisonnement est juste, je laisse tomber la connexion directe à la TC par l'extérieur et je passe plutôt par Accès à mon mac de Mobile me en le laissant allumé ?


----------



## PA5CAL (25 Janvier 2011)

Ce que je dis, c'est qu'il n'est pas nécessaire d'indiquer quoi que ce soit sur la TC à propose de la box pour qu'on puisse contacter la TC depuis l'extérieur en passant par la box.

Ce qui est important, c'est que le serveur de fichier de la TC puisse être atteint depuis la box à l'aide d'une adresse IP locale, et que cette adresse figure dans le paramètre DMZ de la box.

Pour s'assurer que le mode de fonctionnement de la TC le permet bien, il suffit de tester. On peut par exemple mettre un Mac à la place de la box en reprenant son paramétrage (même IP, même masque de sous-réseau) puis tenter de contacter le serveur de fichier depuis celui-ci via l'adresse donnée pour la DMZ.

Pour tester le fonctionnement avec la box, il faut malheureusement le faire depuis l'extérieur.


----------



## ZOIZ (25 Janvier 2011)

Oui la TC possède bien une adresse locale qui est déclarée à la box (DMZ). 

Pour le teste de la TC à la place de la box, cela me paraît difficile parce j'ai bien l'adresse IP que le fournisseur a bien voulu me donner mais je n'ai pas le masque de sous réseau. En fait je n'ai aucun moyen d'accéder directement à la box qu'en téléphonant au FAI ce qui prends quelques années entre l'appel et l'action...

Pour les tests je peux les faire directement à partir d'un 2ème réseau, ca c'est pas un problème.

Merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h14 ----------

J'ai pensé à quelque chose. Peut-être que je teste mal depuis l'extérieur. Comment dois-je m'y prendre exactement pour faire ce test. Je rentre l'adresse ip de la box à partir de "se connecter au serveur : afp://IP ?
ou à partir de Safari en faisant de même ?

Merci


----------



## PA5CAL (25 Janvier 2011)

ZOIZ a dit:


> Pour le teste de la TC à la place de la box, cela me paraît difficile parce j'ai bien l'adresse IP que le fournisseur a bien voulu me donner mais je n'ai pas le masque de sous réseau. En fait je n'ai aucun moyen d'accéder directement à la box qu'en téléphonant au FAI ce qui prends quelques années entre l'appel et l'action...


Pourtant il a bien fallu que la TC arrive d'une manière ou d'un autre à se connecte sur la box.

Alors soit les paramètres sont fixés mais donnés par le fournisseur de la box, soit (et c'est plus probablement) la box fournit automatiquement ces paramètres au travers d'un serveur DHCP. Dans le premier cas tu possèdes les infos, et dans le second pour les obtenir il te suffit de brancher directement sur la box un Mac configuré en DHCP et de lire les détails du bail obtenu.

À défaut, pour le masque de sous-réseau, je pense que tu peux tenter « 255.255.255.0 ».



ZOIZ a dit:


> depuis l'extérieur (...) Je rentre l'adresse ip de la box à partir de "se connecter au serveur : afp://IP ?


Oui, comme ça.


----------



## ZOIZ (25 Janvier 2011)

Ok je vais essayer ça demain matin
Merci et bonne soirée à toi


----------

